
Verizon Text “Message Info” & “View Details” Help - LawyersLegs
Any Verizon experts out there???<p>What do the acronyms in Verizon Text Message Info &quot;View Details&quot; for each text sent&#x2F;delivered or not delivered stand for?<p>Some is self explanatory, the rest is not. I&#x27;m not a hacker nor an IT person.<p>Thanks!
======
LawyersLegs
And... What do all the combination of numbers and letters stand for, in each
line for each acronym?

